# Having to re-input password ...



## armyvern (9 Jan 2011)

Is it just me??

I have had to re-input my password quite a few times over the last couple of hours to re-enter the site as I am getting booted out. Usually when I choose "Show unread posts since last visit" ...
 ???


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Jan 2011)

I had to do the same thing yesterday a couple of times. Everything is working now. Maybe just a hidden system check to make sure you are who you say you are.


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (9 Jan 2011)

Same as recceguy here.


----------



## klacquement (9 Jan 2011)

It's a Y2K+11 & 1 week error


----------



## larry Strong (9 Jan 2011)

Just happened for the first time. I am always logged in forever.......


----------



## GAP (9 Jan 2011)

The one thing I have noticed is that if you click the box to stay logged in forever, the numbers in the box above disappear.....they never used to...


----------



## armyvern (9 Jan 2011)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Just happened for the first time. I am always logged in forever.......



I am logged in the same way ...

so this is spooky.


----------



## Dissident (9 Jan 2011)

same here


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Jan 2011)

GAP, the numbers have always grayed out when you select forever... but given that it's "forever" you probably don't have occasion to see that screen very often. 

Not sure what was going on with the login info... nothing changed on this end, but since several of you were seeing the same issue at the same time, I have to wonder. Is it still a problem?


----------



## armyvern (9 Jan 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> GAP, the numbers have always grayed out when you select forever... but given that it's "forever" you probably don't have occasion to see that screen very often.
> 
> Not sure what was going on with the login info... nothing changed on this end, but since several of you were seeing the same issue at the same time, I have to wonder. Is it still a problem?



Hasn't happened to me yet today Mike. Knock, knock, knock.

I don't even know about yesterday _proper_ as I was flying all day, but may have been limited to just last evening over that couple hours timeframe where I was booted 5 or 6 times. I would click on a post (or "unread") to go to that, but the system would send me to the log-in screen and make me log in again - which I had to do to proceed into the site again.


----------



## GAP (9 Jan 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> GAP, the numbers have always grayed out when you select forever... but given that it's "forever" you probably don't have occasion to see that screen very often.
> 
> Not sure what was going on with the login info... nothing changed on this end, but since several of you were seeing the same issue at the same time, I have to wonder. Is it still a problem?



It's not a problem, just an annoyance,  a minor one at that. If I turned my computer off when I left work, I had to relog everymorning, and as far as I can remember, the numbers never greyed (maybe it was a white out) out when I clicked the box. I would always put 9999 in, click the box and logged in.


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Jan 2011)

Happened to me quite a few time these last few days.

Just had to do it again, 5 minutes ago.

dileas

tess


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jan 2011)

I have had it happen to me and was thinking it may have been a result of a new program I had installed which cleans up cookies and Temp Internet files.  As now I see quite a few have the same problem, I am wondering if it may have been some modification to some of our browsers, such as IE7 or IE8 having a new "privacy" program?  What browsers are you all using?


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jan 2011)

Happened to me, too.  A couple of times over the past few days, but not today.

I use Firefox.


----------



## Edward Campbell (9 Jan 2011)

Doesn't happen to me ... I think it's a issue of _trust_: Mikes' software knows me and knows I'm a good chap, etc.  

I'm using _Chrome_, by the way.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jan 2011)

I'm using IE, so perhaps it may be something in the Server?


----------



## larry Strong (9 Jan 2011)

Happened again this morning and I use IE as well


----------



## Journeyman (9 Jan 2011)

Thanks folks. I assumed it was my own glitch.

It happened to me on two days last week, and then again this morning when I logged on (but not in the past half hour so), primarily when I opened a thread in a new tab (so I don't have to keep refreshing the "Unread Topics" while going through the 'overnight traffic').

Whatever it is Mike, it's intermittent.


----------



## Edward Campbell (9 Jan 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Thanks folks. I assumed it was my own glitch.
> 
> It happened to me on two days last week, and then again this morning when I logged on (but not in the past half hour so), primarily when I opened a thread in a new tab (so I don't have to keep refreshing the "Unread Topics" while going through the 'overnight traffic').
> 
> Whatever it is Mike, it's intermittent.




Well, if it's happening to JM, too, then I'm sure it's a _trust_ or _character_ issue!


----------



## HavokFour (9 Jan 2011)

Been too busy playing with my new netbook to notice anything.  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (9 Jan 2011)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Well, if it's happening to JM, too, then I'm sure it's a _trust_ or _character_ issue!


_Fortunately_, I decided skip that New Year's resolution to be more sensitive about having my feelings' hurt.


----------



## Old Sweat (9 Jan 2011)

For whatever it's worth, it happens to me from time to time. This latest episode had me log in three times in the last two days.

The demon server probably takes pity on Edward because of his advanced years.


----------



## Edward Campbell (9 Jan 2011)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> For whatever it's worth, it happens to me from time to time. This latest episode had me log in three times in the last two days.
> 
> The demon server probably takes pity on Edward because of his advanced years good looks and sex appeal.




Fixed that for you.


----------



## armyvern (9 Jan 2011)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Doesn't happen to me ... I think it's a issue of _trust_: Mikes' software knows me and knows I'm a good chap, etc.
> 
> I'm using _Chrome_, by the way.



I use chrome too and have been for a while now; but, I get tossed so apparently Mike's server also knows me well.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Jan 2011)

Happened to me again this morning. Ironically, while reading this thread.


----------



## armyvern (9 Jan 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Happened to me again this morning. Ironically, while reading this thread.



Well, that settles it then ... the DDay2012 minus 365 is now in motion ...

what with dead birds en masse, dead fish en masse AND en masse dot cee eh robotic logouts, you just know that the apocolypse is just around the corner.


----------



## Edward Campbell (9 Jan 2011)

Thanks to: http://allans-perspective.blogspot.com/2008/10/end-of-world.html


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jan 2011)

Must have jinxed myself.    :-\   Just refreshed the page and had to log in again.  This is on the work computer.


----------



## Slackers (16 Jan 2011)

Just happened to me as well, although it only happened once yet.


----------



## MJP (12 Feb 2011)

I have had to relog in 5-6 times in the last day or so.  Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Feb 2011)

MJP,

Me too,

3 times today.

dileas

tess


----------



## larry Strong (12 Feb 2011)

Yes twice today.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Feb 2011)

Twice today as well.  At least once before that, too.


----------



## GAP (12 Feb 2011)

Just once today...


----------



## medicineman (12 Feb 2011)

4 times thus far...

MM


----------



## dangerboy (12 Feb 2011)

3 times for me.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (13 Feb 2011)

Three times today for me also.  It recognized me as logged in when I opened the home page, but when I clicked the "new" button for this thread it booted me off.


----------



## larry Strong (13 Feb 2011)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Three times today for me also.  It recognized me as logged in when I opened the home page, but when I clicked the "new" button for this thread it booted me off.



Same same


----------



## Old Sweat (13 Feb 2011)

Three times in the past two days.


----------



## X Royal (14 Feb 2011)

Happened for the first time for me just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Old Sweat (14 Feb 2011)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Three times in the past two days.



and twice more . . .


----------



## Journeyman (14 Feb 2011)

First time for me. The only thing that has changed is I'm on a DND computer.


----------



## larry Strong (14 Feb 2011)

Happening every day now. Seems like if you leave it for a bit or when you open in a new page, you have to log in. Also when I opened a page in a new tab all the green back ground was missing.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Feb 2011)

It's happening for me when I first open the site and click on one of the sub-forum links and sometimes when I refresh the page.  Happened twice yesterday and once this morning.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Feb 2011)

When you log in, the system stores your userid and a hash of your password in a 'cookie'. Each time you visit a page here, your browser presents that cookie and the server verifies it to keep you logged in. If the browser stops sending the cookie (E.G because the cookie has been removed by a cache cleaner) then you will be treated as a guest by the server.

I've not had to log in here for months on several systems that I use regularly, so my suspicion is that something is wiping out these cookies - and your login info with them. You can check to see if these cookies are still present as follows:

*IE on Vista/Windows 7*

Browse to _C:\Users\[username]\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files_. Check for a file called something like [username]@army.txt. Mine for example is called bobbitt@army[1].txt, but shows up in Windows Explorer as *cookie:bobbitt@army.ca/*. If you can open the file (drag it into notepad) you should see about 9 lines with a variety of info here... DO NOT POST OR SHARE THIS INFO! If the file is empty or missing, you have no cookie, and will not be automatically logged in.

*Firefox*

In Firefox, go to Tools --> Options --> Privacy and click on the remove individual cookies link. This will open up a new window with all the cookies displayed. Type 'army.ca' in the search field and ensure there is one called SMFCookie10. This is your login information as described above. If it's not there, you won't be automatically logged in.

In a nutshell, this process will tell you if the cookies are being wiped out, or if they are still there. That should help us figure out what's going on.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## dapaterson (15 Feb 2011)

Irony:  Posting to this thread and being punted out for not being logged in.


I've experiecned this problem under IE7 with a cacheing proxy server, and under Firefox 3.7, no cacheing, but under NAT.

I usually go to unread, then open topics of interest in new tabs.  I will sometimes have topics readable to me mixed with login prompt(s); sometimes hitting refresh on the login will be successful in getting the page I want.

I can't see any pattern thus far.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Feb 2011)

It is happening to me everytime I logon now, even when using different computers and access points.  

I just opened up this site no problem, but when I clicked on this topic, I was then required to login.


----------



## larry Strong (15 Feb 2011)

Same here. And I went to the folder mentioned ...I use IE7.....and it was MT. Now I am far removed from being computer savvy but would not all my saved codes be in there? I have no issues going to different forums and logging on. As mentioned by George this also happens on the computer at work when I surf my breaks.


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Feb 2011)

Me too more often than not nowadays.  Mike, it must just know you are "Big Daddy" and treats you as such.  We, on the other hand are the great unwashed.


----------



## kratz (15 Feb 2011)

With others reporting the problem, I was not going to, but it has happend to me three times today.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Feb 2011)

If possible, could someone check to see if the cookies are present when you get the login screen, but before you actually log in? At least then we'll know where to start looking.


----------



## 2010newbie (15 Feb 2011)

This has been happening to me as well lately. It just prompted me to log-in, so I checked and I do not have the army.ca cookie. I checked for a milnet cookie since I usually log-in through milnet.ca and there wasn't one either. After log-in the milnet.ca cookie was there. I do not use any kind of cache cleaner and I there were a ton of old cookies there as well.


----------



## Journeyman (15 Feb 2011)

Actually Mike, this may be a good bug to have. 

The couple times it's occured to me, I've usually just finished typing up a long-winded rant. Having to log-in again, my insights bitchin' have been lost, and I've just said to hell with it and let it go. 

 ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (15 Feb 2011)

I've just wiped out my cookies to see if I can observe what others are experiencing. Typically though, the server doesn't ask for cookies to be deleted, usually that's something the browser or a cache cleaner takes care of. The rash of reports here seem to conflict with that theory though...


----------



## Occam (15 Feb 2011)

It's been happening to me for a few days, and it just happened again.  When I noticed that I was no longer logged in, I checked the cookies as you requested.  The PHPSESSID cookie was present, but the SMFCOOKIE10 cookie was not.  After logging in, both cookies were there.  I'll keep an eye on things to see if I get kicked out again.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Feb 2011)

I opened up the site a few minutes ago and have browsed through approx ten to fifteen pages and then had to login again to post this.  

Mike 

 Have you made some mod to time people out?


----------



## JMesh (15 Feb 2011)

The only time I've ever had to type in my password on Milnet.ca was after running CCleaner, which is to be expected. I'm on the site daily, and it hasn't logged me out once.


----------



## armyvern (16 Feb 2011)

3 times today so far ...


----------



## Occam (16 Feb 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> It's been happening to me for a few days, and it just happened again.  When I noticed that I was no longer logged in, I checked the cookies as you requested.  The PHPSESSID cookie was present, but the SMFCOOKIE10 cookie was not.  After logging in, both cookies were there.  I'll keep an eye on things to see if I get kicked out again.



Mike, it just happened again and I verified it.  I noticed that I'd been logged out, checked the cookies, and the SMFCOOKIE10 cookie had vanished.


----------



## Sigs Pig (16 Feb 2011)

I check in a few times a day from home and work and have not been refused once.

ME


----------



## larry Strong (16 Feb 2011)

Funny thing tonight....I logged on no problem, but when I went to view a thread I was logged out in the next page.


----------



## riggermade (16 Feb 2011)

Been happening at least once a day for me


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (16 Feb 2011)

A couple more things to check... For those who are seeing the problem occur, what's the expiry on your cookie? It should be significantly in the future, depending on how long you choose to stay logged in.

The second thing is, what URLs are you using? If you're jumping from say milnet.ca to army.ca, that may cause you to log in again (but only once). I wonder if it's just certain links that are presenting the issue... For example folks are saying it occurs when they make a new post. Can someone outline the exact steps leading up to that? I.E. what page were you on, what link did you click on to make a new post, and when did the login screen occur? URLs of each of those pages might also be handy.

We will get to the bottom of it.


Thanks!
Mike


----------



## GAP (16 Feb 2011)

I have found that the relogging occurs when I have been away for awhile, refresh the main page, then click on a topic.....once it clicks on a topic, it wants you to relog in, then continues on to that topic. 

Sorry, I haven't looked at my cookies, cause I only think of it once I log in....I need to see the status before I log in.

firefox, BTW


----------



## muffin (16 Feb 2011)

I go directly to www.army.ca and it happens to me on IE, Firefox, iPod and DWAN several times a day... seems like every time I switch computers/device though it could be coincidence. 

Cookies are saying they should be good.... have you tried deleting all the error logs? Have you seen anything in there like "no space on device" or anything?


----------



## armyvern (16 Feb 2011)

Mike,

I'm using only Army.ca (the other sites' colour schemes irritate me  >). I am only surfing from my laptop here in the shacks, so it can't be caused by computer or site-shifting. My chosen log-in option is "stay logged in forever". I had never experienced this issue before ... until a couple of days before I started this thread ~ the first couple of days, I figured it was something that I was doing wrong until I couldn't solve it myself and figured just maybe it wasn't me after all.


----------



## Rheostatic (16 Feb 2011)

I'm happy to say I haven't had this problem. But, I do still have Christmas lights across the top of the page. I take this to mean that the operators of this site are the type to leave their lights up well into February.


----------



## Journeyman (16 Feb 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> But, I do still have Christmas lights across the top of the page. I take this to mean that the operators of this site are the type to leave their lights up well into February.



I've already had the error of my ways pointed out here


----------



## HavokFour (16 Feb 2011)

A dozen or so times this week for me.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Feb 2011)

It's been almost a week since the last reported instance, which coincides with a change made here... Has this problem gone away?


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Feb 2011)

It has for me.   :nod:


----------



## dapaterson (22 Feb 2011)

NSTR to report here, or on alternate means.

Looks like the last upgrade fixed it... until the next upgrade breaks it again...


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Feb 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Looks like the last upgrade fixed it... until the next upgrade breaks it again...



Always with the negative waves Moriarty, always with the negative waves.    ;D


----------



## Strike (22 Feb 2011)

Working here now too.


----------



## Edward Campbell (22 Feb 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> Working here now too.




It never did *not* work for me - any computer, any country ... which is why I continue to believe that Mike's software has _evolved_ and has acquired _consciousness_, allowing to it understand that it can *trust* certain people (e.g. me) but not others (e.g. Moe or Strike) ...  :-*


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Feb 2011)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> It never did *not* work for me - any computer, any country ... which is why I continue to believe that Mike's software has _evolved_ and has acquired _consciousness_, allowing to it understand that it can *trust* certain people (e.g. me) but not others (e.g. Moe or Strike) ...  :-*



Smart computer.


----------



## Occam (22 Feb 2011)

Good here so far, Mike.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Feb 2011)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> It never did *not* work for me - any computer, any country ... which is why I continue to believe that Mike's software has _evolved_ and has acquired _consciousness_, allowing to it understand that it can *trust* certain people (e.g. me) but not others (e.g. Moe or Strike) ...  :-*



Great....here comes SKYNET......and the termintors.....

 ;D


----------



## armyvern (22 Feb 2011)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> It never did *not* work for me - any computer, any country ... which is why I continue to believe that Mike's software has _evolved_ and has acquired _consciousness_, allowing to it understand that it can *trust* certain people (e.g. me) but not others (e.g. Moe or Strike) ...  :-*



Ahem; it should darn well trust me.


----------



## Journeyman (22 Feb 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Ahem; it should darn well trust me.


Hang on.......Moe and Strike are away on courses; _you_ are away on pre-depl trg -- and now things are working fine. 

Coincidence?

 ;D


----------



## Blackadder1916 (23 Feb 2011)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> It never did *not* work for me - any computer, any country ... which is why I continue to believe that Mike's software has _evolved_ and has acquired _consciousness_, allowing to it understand that it can *trust* certain people (e.g. me) but not others (e.g. Moe or Strike) ...  :-*



Thankfully, things are back to normal and I don't have to keep remembering my password.  While I also believed that Mike's software had ulterior motives, my conclusion was that it was simply designed to generate these memory exercises based on age.  It naturally assumed that you (as possibly the oldest active member here) had reached a stage in life where it would be difficult and frustrating if it constantly required you to enter your password . . . or perhaps it did and you forgot.


----------



## GAP (23 Feb 2011)

Oh, I hear the syrupy voice of jealousy


----------



## armyvern (23 Feb 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Hang on.......Moe and Strike are away on courses; _you_ are away on pre-depl trg -- and now things are working fine.
> 
> Coincidence?
> 
> ;D



No. No coincidence for last week when this was occuring, I was actually on TTA courses for CANCAP some of those days.


----------



## Edward Campbell (23 Feb 2011)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> ... my conclusion was that it was simply designed to generate these memory exercises based on age.  It naturally assumed that you (as possibly the oldest active member here) had reached a stage in life where it would be difficult and frustrating if it constantly required you to enter your password . . . or perhaps it did and you forgot.




:facepalm: Dagnabit!


----------



## armyvern (23 Feb 2011)

LMAO.


----------

